# TNT Curry Cream Mussels alla Snip



## Snip 13 (Jan 5, 2013)

2 lbs of cleaned mussels in the shell
3/4 cup of dry cider
3 sprigs of fresh thyme
2 cloves of garlic crushed
6 tsps of butter
3 shallots finely chopped
1 stick of celery finely chopped
3 tsps of curry powder
3 tsps of all purpose flour
1/4 cup of regular cream
1/4 cup of mayonaisse
handful of fresh chopped parsley

Crusty bread to serve

Place cleaned mussels in a large saucepan with 2/3 of a cup of water, the cider, thyme and garlic. Cover and cook on high shaking pan frequently for about 7 minutes or until mussel shells open. Leave mussels to cool a few minutes in liqour. Drain off the liqour through a sieve (into a bowl, you want to keep the liqour) discard thyme and bits of garlic.

Arrange mussels on 4 serving plates

Melt the butter in a pan, add shallots and celery and cook gently for 5 minutes. Add curry and flour and whisk for a minute. Whisk in the reserved liqour and bring to a simmer. Cook for about 10 mins stirring all the time. Whisk in the cream and mayonaisse and spoon sauce over mussels. Sprinkle with chopped parsley and serve with slices of buttered crusty bread.
Enjoy!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2013)

hmmm, tonight's dinner plans may have changed


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> hmmm, tonight's dinner plans may have changed


 
Yippee!
Thanks Pacman  Think I may have my mojo back


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2013)

It's definitely an appealing recipe to the eye. The trick will be finding the dry cider, but the store I would go for the mussels has a specialty beer store inside it (a rarity in my state).
And I assume yellow curry is OK? It's the only kind of curry I have...


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> It's definitely an appealing recipe to the eye. The trick will be finding the dry cider, but the store I would go for the mussels has a specialty beer store inside it (a rarity in my state).
> And I assume yellow curry is OK? It's the only kind of curry I have...


 
Yellow curry is perfect   Just use according to taste, I make my own curry powder and paste and it's not very hot. Don't want steam coming from your ears or ice pillows for your bum


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the recipe, Snip. Going outside now to see if there's ice pillows coming from my bum... 

Seriously, it was fantastic. 
I made a few changes... I was shy of 2 lbs of mussels, I used 1.5 lbs.
And I did not plate on four dinner plates. I only used one  
No sense dirtying all those plates 

Is this what is supposed to look like?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2013)

Dang.  Just, um, dang, that looks wonderful!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Dang. Just, um, dang, that looks wonderful!


 
Thanks, Dawg   It _was_ wonderful. I'm trying to figure out something to put the leftover sauce on  It was delicious.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds fabulous and looks great Pac


----------



## pacanis (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks Kylie. It's a really good recipe.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 5, 2013)

pacanis said:


> Thanks for the recipe, Snip. Going outside now to see if there's ice pillows coming from my bum...
> 
> Seriously, it was fantastic.
> I made a few changes... I was shy of 2 lbs of mussels, I used 1.5 lbs.
> ...


 

Thanks Pac 
You made it perfectly! Looks like a South African made it, you can move now 
Thank you for the wonderful pic! It sucks not being able to upload mine at the moment!
You did my recipe justice, I give you  5 hats!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks 
You hit another home run with this recipe. I'll be making it again.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

Aaw shucks! I thinks I'm blushing  Feel like a kid that just got an A lol!


----------



## luckytrim (Jan 6, 2013)

Added to my "Recipes in Waiting" file !


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

luckytrim said:


> Added to my "Recipes in Waiting" file !


 
Thanks  Hope you like it!


----------



## pacanis (Jan 6, 2013)

Snip 13 said:


> Aaw shucks! I thinks I'm blushing  Feel like a kid that just got an A lol!


 
lol. I don't do much with curries. And like I said, something about this caught my attention. The curry, the cream... and the hard cider wasn't half bad either 
I'll be serving the leftover sauce on some cod later this week


----------



## Snip 13 (Jan 6, 2013)

pacanis said:


> lol. I don't do much with curries. And like I said, something about this caught my attention. The curry, the cream... and the hard cider wasn't half bad either
> I'll be serving the leftover sauce on some cod later this week


 
Now that's an idea! I would probably do something crazy like add baby shrimp and crispy bacon bits over the grilled cod and sauce 

Stop it! Your making me hungry


----------

